# Help with peacock ID



## snova031 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone have an idea of what this guy is?

Colors are a little drab in pics, he was just added to the tank. He's brightened up some, the yellow/orange has come out some more. Have no idea what he is. Any ideas?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

man that peacocks got a 5 head :fish: ....sorry im no good at identifying peacocks


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Strange head shape but looks like an Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi. I have seen ones like that labelled as "Caroline" or "Swallowtail", which are just trade names.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard one, looks a lot like a Jake looks like Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Pt.) to me but as said the head looks a bit heavy maybe a hybrid maybe a oldish Jake, sorry not sure.


----------



## snova031 (Apr 2, 2009)

He's colored up a bit more, some more yellow has come out on his body. I'm gonna try and snap a better picture of him when I get a chance.

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## simmo2302 (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like an old sunshine peacock,

they are usually yellow with blue cheeks and the same stripes as above, but as they mature the colours go 'dirtyish' looks very similar to the one in my tank. (except mine is only 1 1/2 yrs old so has only started to go dirtyish)


----------



## snova031 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone think maybe a hybrid, possibly some Flavescent hybrid or something?

I've been looking at various Peacocks and still don't have much of an idea of what he really is. He's about 3.5". The guy who sold him to me had him labeled as a Tangerine peacock, which I know he's not.

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

If he was labeled a Tangerine Peacock there are 2 likely reasons. 1 is that either the wholesaler and/or store owner don't know their cichlids or couldn't tell which species he is and used that name to get him sold. Option 2 is that this fish is a hybrid or of unknown origin and the name was used for lack of any scientific identification. So it is unlikely that you will ever truly know what species he is.

I could definitely see a Flavescent x Jacobfreibergi hybrid being true. And that's probably as sure as anyone is going to be here. It looks like a nice fish either way


----------



## snova031 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rift485 said:


> If he was labeled a Tangerine Peacock there are 2 likely reasons. 1 is that either the wholesaler and/or store owner don't know their cichlids or couldn't tell which species he is and used that name to get him sold. Option 2 is that this fish is a hybrid or of unknown origin and the name was used for lack of any scientific identification. So it is unlikely that you will ever truly know what species he is.
> 
> I could definitely see a Flavescent x Jacobfreibergi hybrid being true. And that's probably as sure as anyone is going to be here. It looks like a nice fish either way


Yeah I have a feeling he didn't know what he was. The LFS I got him from specializes in Africans and generally has a great selection of quality Peacocks. I saw this guy in a tank with a couple of German red's and asked him what he was, he didn't really know, there was a tag for a tangerine peacock on the tank and said that was him. I knew it wasn't a tangerine, but liked the way he looked so got him. He's colored up nicely, too.


----------

